# Pepzin Gi and Colostrum



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any luck using either Pepzin Gi or colostrum for their diarrhea? I am trying to find some more natural remedies for me and these two sound pretty promising. I am currently trying out the colostrum but it's too early to say whether or not it is helping.

I also did try out some traditional Korean herbal medicine starting in July and it actually did help me greatly for about a month (Imodium free for a month!) but then the second batch didn't really help me and I got more and more flare ups. I just ended up stopping that altogether even though you are supposed to go through three batches for optimal results. The doctor there told me something along the lines of I had a weak body due to it being cold all the time and the medicine was supposed to make my body hot so it would be able to function well on its own. I looked it up and it sounds like spleen qi deficiency in traditional Chinese medicine.

Anyways, please tell me your experiences with any of these three treatments and if you think I should go back on the herbal medicine!


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) is, in my opinion, unreliable and falls into the "quack" category. I would advise staying away from it. It does make for a nice placebo, and if you are greatly affected by the power of suggestion, maybe it will work for you. Anyway, it's fun stuff. Very deep, very nuanced, very mystical and interesting, but also not based on anything real.


----------

